# "double in Exponentialschreibweise" normal ausgebe



## Verjigorm (21. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Funktion, die mir ein "double in Exponentialschreibweise" in einen "normalen" double (mit 2 Nachkommen) wandelt?

Konkretes Beispiel:
gespeicherter Wert: 7.7657776633E8
auszugebender Wet: 776577766.33

Ich hab alle Methoden von Double durchgeschaut, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.
Das Ganze händisch umzuwandeln ist kein Problem, aber dafür sollte es doch eine Funktion geben oder?
Google und Forensuche bringt mich grad nicht weiter, oder ich such nach den falschen Begriffen 

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## Verjigorm (21. Jul 2008)

Ok, hat sich erledigt:

DecimalFormat("#.##").format(...)
ist des Rätsels Lösung!


----------



## tfa (21. Jul 2008)

Alternativ geht auch die printf-Methode oder
String#format(java.lang.String, java.lang.Object...)


----------

